#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新功能-忽略特定會員頭像及簽名檔

## 狼王白牙

*你時常有這種困擾嗎?**

[*]每次看文章都會看見不喜歡的臉[*]每次總是看到有網友簽名檔超級長[*]超大的圖片, 讓你變成每天都在看圖而不是他的文章[*]有網友的簽名檔看起來好像讓自己心裡面刺刺的 , 可是他卻沒有違規...

當然, 以上的狀況純屬虛構; 如有雷同........
那就是真的~~~嗯!

這個功能將一次解決您以上的困擾, 不必每次都只藏在心裡,
不必老想跟 Kiba 打小報告, 又害怕被 Kiba咬

只要如下圖, 按下這個小小按鈕

保證讓你暫時過著幸福快樂的日子

使用前:


使用後:*

[*]小訣竅: 要判斷是否曾被自己忽略....就是看該會員是否顯示有預設頭像[*]只要再按一次同樣按鈕, 即可恢復原來的樣子, 一點都不留痕跡

----------

